# How to send new Google Maps to your BMW 2014



## HLH535I (May 24, 2013)

Check out the new Maps.Google step-by-step on how to send Maps to your BMW. A quick reminder, you must be a member of BMW Assist to be able to do this. To send Google Maps directions to your vehicle, please following the steps as shown below and YES you have to return to Classic Google Maps until a software fix has been made to new Google Maps. Please follow instructions below:

STEP 1: open the link to https://www.google.com/maps/preview
STEP 2: "*the Question Mark (?)* in the bottom right-hand corner of the map." is the key to doing this.
STEP 3: mouse tap onto the words *'Return to Classic Google Maps'* from the menu that appears. *DO NOT CHECK ANY BOXIES,* but again click on *Return to classic Google Maps. Now you should be in Classic Google.*
STEP 4: Create and select by moving your road directions as you want them to be sent to your BMW. Enter the addresses point "A" to Point "B". Click on the PIN, Flag, Post shown by placing mouse on the pin and tap the mouse and a POP-up, look for the word MORE on the right.
STEP 5: mouse tap or Select '*More'*.
STEP 6: mouse tap or Select *'Send'* from the drop down menu.
STEP 7: mouse tap or Select *'Car' a new POP-up will appear.*

Final step, mouse tap or select your vehicle (BMW) and input your BMW Assist login information.

You must be a member of BMW Assist to use this function and a yearly fee is charged. please contact BMW Assist via telephone at 1-888-333-6118 for security purposes. Once you dial, please select option six on the BMW Assist menu to reach an associate. They are available 24 hours a day to answer your inquiries. Hope this information is helpful to you as we return to Google Maps for directions.

Some extra notes: You have 24 hours once you sand a map to your Car. Next a report has been made to Google to add the Car to maps. Lastly, once you have crated a map you can change the roads by taping on and moving the direction line to where you want it. This is very cool and why I like it. In Closing understand New Google will not yet send to car, so you have to return to classic Google maps, by clicking on the Question Mark "?" in the lower left next to the gear. Any questions just ask and I will try to address all of them as I can. I am just a member and enjoy using this vehicle feature.


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape (Jan 14, 2014)

Finally. thank you.


----------



## BMWGeniusSoFLA (Apr 22, 2014)

Or if you have an apple product you can download the BMW My Remote app for free. Use the online search (powered by google) feature and send destination to car. The destination will show up in your messages through your connected drive screen. From there ofcourse you have the option to "start guidance" through your vehicle's NAV.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there a way to tell google they need to include this in there new google maps or when you search from your phone?


----------



## flydig (Apr 22, 2014)

> Step five mouse tap or Select 'More'.


Where is this "More" item? Cannot find it...

EDIT. nm, found it.. it's not "more", its the link icon, just to right of printer button.


----------



## HLH535I (May 24, 2013)

flydig said:


> Where is this "More" item? Cannot find it...


You have to return to Classic Maps Google until new Google has programed the needed software for use by vehicles. So on the new Google Maps. look down to the lower right for the Question Mark "?" and click. Now on the pop-up click the words RETURN TO Classic Google. Do not check any of the boxes shown. Just the word RETURN TO Classic GOOGLE. Now to your question.

OK, where to find the MORE, word. Once you have created you trip/directions you two drop pins or post flags. (note you can drag direction line to the roads you want to drive)Place the mouse on one of the two created pins, flag or post and click or tap mouse pad and another box will open. Look into the lower right for the word MORE and click on it. Here a new pop-up or box will appear and Click on SEND, another new pop-up. Here click on CAR and complete the information email and phone number you have on file with BMW Assist.

Also one more point, I just learned that once you send a map to car/Iphone you 24 hours to open it in the vehicle XDrive screen. If you do not, it will show that maps was not sent after 24 hours after sending.


----------



## HLH535I (May 24, 2013)

rmjames007 said:


> Is there a way to tell google they need to include this in there new google maps or when you search from your phone?


To your question, YES! a report has been made to Google as the send to car was left out of the NEW Google Maps. However you can still send maps via the Classic Google maps. Just bring up the New Google Maps and look down to the lower right for the Question Mark "?" and click on it. Now follow my already Posted instructions.

Something new I have learned, When you send a maps from Google to your Iphone/Car you have a time frame to open the map into your cars directional system (24 Hours) or you will get a NOT received message on your phone.


----------



## M-Track App (Apr 23, 2014)

Love bmw apps


----------



## BMWGeniusSoFLA (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, they are amazing once you get used to them right?!! Much easier than going through Google Maps!


----------



## bclemans (Apr 7, 2014)

That is a good fix.

I hope BMW going to offer 4G LTE, on the air update over 4G LTE, Google Maps, Google Street View, Google Navigation - just like the 2015 Audi's A3


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a Send to Car app. for Android also. It integrates with the Share to of Google Maps on the phone also, so that addresses or POI's that you find in Google Maps, can be sent to the car.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

I just found out today that your email address has to be in ALL CAPS in order for Google to work properly. 

Once I retyped it in ALL CAPS, no problems, msg was received by my 2013
328i.


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

If ALL CAPS is now a requirement for Google's send function, that is a change with the new Google. It used to work fine without caps. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

swood02 said:


> If ALL CAPS is now a requirement for Google's send function, that is a change with the new Google. It used to work fine without caps.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Just a warning for those who suddenly find it doesn't work. I tried it twice with the old Google and both times it worked after not working without caps.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some one mentiones how to send to car from your phone Google maps. Who can you do that

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bmwpc (Apr 6, 2004)

This doesn't work anymore because "classic" Google maps is no longer available


----------



## BMWGeniusSoFLA (Apr 22, 2014)

bmwpc said:


> This doesn't work anymore because "classic" Google maps is no longer available


Yeah it's changed a bit now. That way worked at the time I posted but now if you would like to send Nav destinations to your vehicle you can from a couple different ways...

First make sure you can log into https://connecteddrive.bmwusa.com/cdp/release/internet/servlet/login?locale=en_US

You can send Nav destinations from that website to your vehicle just like you used to from Google.

I suggest downloading and using the new BMW connected North America app from your iTunes Store and soon to come to google play store. You would log in using the same credentials you used to log into connecteddrive.bmwusa.com . The app adds a couple of new features such as actually scheduling the destination you plan to send to your vehicle and getting a push notification for when it's time to leave to be there on time. Plus, I mean we always have our phone on us, we don't always have a computer handy.

Try it and let me know if you have any questions!


----------

